# Permectrin II



## maranda (Nov 18, 2007)

I bought some Permectrin II and I need to know how you guys mix it for use on pigeons.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

1/2 OZ to a gallon of water. I mixed 3 gallons in a bucket and dipped the bird. You can also use it as a spray.


----------



## maranda (Nov 18, 2007)

One more question I forgot to ask.Is this safe to use on 4 week old babies?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maranda said:


> One more question I forgot to ask.Is this safe to use on 4 week old babies?


Yep, that's fine.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

maranda said:


> I bought some Permectrin II and I need to know how you guys mix it for use on pigeons.


Maranda,

I just dug out my bottle of Permectrin II that I bought at JEDDS. The label put on there by JEDDS says:
For treatment of flies, mites and lice.

Spray: 2 tablespoons per gallon of water. Spray under the wings and tail Also effective when sprayed on loft walls and boxes.

Bathwater and dip: 1 tablespoon per gallon of water. 

Then they add "Dosage is hearsay for pigeons"

This is probably very close to what Renee gave, it's just in tablespoons instead of ounces.

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Margarret said:


> Maranda,
> 
> I just dug out my bottle of Permectrin II that I bought at JEDDS. The label put on there by JEDDS says:
> For treatment of flies, mites and lice.
> ...


Ummmm, didn't know you could put it in their bath water. Seems kinds iffy to me........since they dunk their heads/eyes in the water. 
Here's the link to the stuff on their web site

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=25&SubCategoryID=823&ProductID=3298
Someone asked me the other day if this stuff had a residual effect. According to JEDD's it does.......don't remember who asked or in what thread it was. Maybe they'll see it here.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

maranda said:


> I bought some Permectrin II and I need to know how you guys mix it for use on pigeons.



My only advice is to read the label and handle this stuff with extreme caution. There may be different % strengths out there on the market. 
This material can be extremely dangerous if mishandled. I only put this out there, because people have over the years killed their birds, or caused other medical problems because the owners misused the product, or got the amounts or percentages wrong.


----------



## maranda (Nov 18, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> My only advice is to read the label and handle this stuff with extreme caution. There may be different % strengths out there on the market.
> This material can be extremely dangerous if mishandled. I only put this out there, because people have over the years killed their birds, or caused other medical problems because the owners misused the product, or got the amounts or percentages wrong.


I never thought of some having different strengths.Mine is 10.0% permethrin and 90.% other ingredients.


----------



## maranda (Nov 18, 2007)

maranda said:


> I never thought of some having different strengths.Mine is 10.0% permethrin and 90.% other ingredients.


Sorry I didn't see the above post by Lovebirds before I posted this.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maranda said:


> Sorry I didn't see the above post by Lovebirds before I posted this.


I'll look and see what mine is..............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maranda said:


> I never thought of some having different strengths.Mine is 10.0% permethrin and 90.% other ingredients.


So is mine............mix it like I said. That's what I did, dipped 99 birds and didn't kill a single one.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Good point Warren,

Mine is 10% too. I don't use it in the bath water. They drink their bath water as well as ducking their heads. I do dip them once to twice a year depending on the feather lice infestation. Fortunately that is the worst external parasite problem I've had to deal with. Knock on wood.

Margaret


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Why go to that extreme (dipping each bird in a chemical) when dusting the birds with powder will do the job, no need to make the birds fear the bath by physically dunking them in a chemical bath, the dust will eliminate all lice over night ( I used the Python Dust) This works and I had birds shipped to me with feather lice (A common problem) and they were free of lice the very next day (8 birds in all) not even a single louse to be found! Hope this helps!


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*dunking vs. powder*

Dunking the birds does not create any fear of water. I do it in the late summer. It not only helps control any lice problems but also helps get off feathers in the moulting process. Certainly powder is fine and I always have it on hand for individual treatment.

I always dust birds after I bring them home from shows and certainly all birds that I buy even if they don't look like they have any lice.

Link


----------

